

What we actually know about Steve Jobs' neuroendocrine tumor - stickfigure
http://scienceblogs.com/insolence/2011/10/steve_jobs_neuroendocrine_tumors_and_alt.php

======
thaumaturgy
I am disappointed in anyone that uses someone's death as a golf club for their
pet topic, or, worse, to garner a few more page views.

And that's all I have to say about that.

------
buyx
I don't feel comfortable discussing this topic, however something stood out:
"periodic abdominal scans". I've had an abdomiminal CT done, but I was acutely
aware of the danger of high radiation doses: I certainly wouldn't want to
repeatedly have the procedure done.

~~~
gonzo
I have annual full chest/abdomen CTs done to monitor my ascending aortic
dissection.

------
mihaifm
And the cure for cancer? ... when?

